# Puritan reading challenge



## jambo (Mar 25, 2008)

April's Banner of Truth magazine arrived today. There was a link to reading one Puritan book per month for the year. Anyone interested in taking up the challenge can find it at:

Join the 2008 Puritan Reading Challenge! « Provocations & Pantings


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 25, 2008)

See this thread:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/2008-year-puritans-27407/

Also, be aware that April's reading assignment has changed as I noted in the aforementioned thread:



> Important PRC Announcement: April Schedule Change
> 
> Many of you (I am told around 300) have purchased the P&P special from RHB which includes all twelve Puritan Paperbacks in a set. Well, not quite all twelve. As you know, Thomas Brooks’ book, Precious Remedies Against Satan’s Devices, has been sold out and back-ordered for a couple of months. While I have been informed that they are close to filling those orders in the near future, it appears that the books will not be available in time for the beginning of April which is the month dedicated to reading Brooks. Therefore, I have decided to make a schedule change.
> 
> ...


----------



## PastorTim (Mar 25, 2008)

I am in. This is great stuff


----------

